
Fedora Workstation 31 – Whats New - elktea
https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2019/09/23/fedora-workstation-31-whats-new/
======
passthejoe
When it comes to innovation, compatibility for new hardware and being
welcoming and encouraging to new users and contributors, you cannot beat
Fedora.

